# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  الدعوووه عاااامه ،!؟

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهتحيه طيبه ..كيفكم يالنوااااصر ان شاء الله بخييييير موضووووعي هالمره هنا وغييييير وبصرااااحه اكثثثثر ومن البداااايه كله عتتتتتتتتتب :sad2:  :evil: لاني وصلت حدي من القهر :angry:  وهالشي ذاااابحني :med: وموطااايقه اشاااارك في الاقسااام الثااانيهوهو عدم مشاركاتكم في قسم* ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه بالذااااات* بصريح العباااااااره   :wacko:  وكأنه منبوووووووذللاسف الشديدان تطلع مني انا بالذااات :in_love:  هالكلمهبجد ارى اسماء عده من الاعضاء سواء كانوا حديثين ام من القدماءلكن لاارى لهم ردود ...وهالشي يزعلني وكلامي موجهه الى الادارهوالمشرفينوالاعضاءوليس مختصر فقط  ع اناس محددين اذا يستمر الوضع جديييه شنهووو وجهة نظركم ...؟!بجد مااريد مجااااامله ومن هالكلام ..لو الاعضاء يدخلون المواااضيع عشان الموضوع نفسه والاستفاده لو عشان  ان صاحبة/صاحب.. الموضوع ..؟بجد تعبت مليت  اجهد نفسي وبعدها مااشوف تواااصل الامن شخصينثلاثه ..فيه عندي كلام اكثر بس ماكووو فاااائده من الهدررررره :rolleyes:  :no:  :help:  :walla: شكل اسمي تلون بالاسود :amuse: تحيااااتـــي...

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*فروح هدًي وإن شآإء الله الكل بيشآإرك فيه ،* 
*آمم إن شآإء الله  آني آول وحده اشارك فيه :) ،* 
*وإن شآإء الله مايصير خآإطرش إلآ طيب ..* 
*ربي يعطيش آلف عآإفيه ،* 
*لآخلآ ولآعدم* 
*تحيآإتي*

----------


## نور الهدى

هههههههههههههههه 


حليوة وانتي معصبة بعد 



بجي اشارك لا تزعلين  :embarrest:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

وعليكم السلام والرحمه
احنا بخير فرح اذا انتي بخير..
غنااتي هديء حالكِ و لاتزعلي مني ..
بتكلم عن نفسي اني ادخل القسم وارد واحط مواضيع بس هالفتره في ضغوط عليَ يمكن قل دخولي الى قسمكِ...
بس الله يشهد اني ماا ارد على موضوع معين لاجل صاحبه ..
احاول بقد ماقدر انوع في مواضيعكم هناك وماادخل للعضو نفسه موضوعين..
بس تتحسن اوضااعي مايصير خاطركِ الاطيب ..
والله يعطيكِ العافيه ع جهودكِ الرائعه هناك..
دمتي بحمى الرحمن عزيزتي..

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اي والله هدي فرووحه 
خلاص و لاتزعلي
 اني اول وحده اشارك في قسمش 
بس لان الروايات شاغلتني  هالايام 
عن الاقسام الباقيه مو بس انتين
 لكن من اليوم ورايح بتشوفيني 
في قسمش وااااااجد واني قد كلمتي 
وخلاص مافي زعل هاا
بانتظار جديدكـ الحلوو 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## فرح

> *مرآإحب ،*
> *مرااااااحب بالغااليين*
> 
> *فروح هدًي وإن شآإء الله الكل بيشآإرك فيه ،* 
> *آمم إن شآإء الله آني آول وحده اشارك فيه :) ،* 
> *وإن شآإء الله مايصير خآإطرش إلآ طيب ..* 
> *ربي يعطيش آلف عآإفيه ،* 
> *لآخلآ ولآعدم* 
> 
> *تحيآإتي*



 مشكووووره كرووووتنا 
بجد ماقصدي ان اثير اوابين عصبيتي ومن هالقبيل 
لاكل مااقصده واريده اهتماااام اكثثثر من قبل الجميع
يعطيك العااافيه يالغلا

----------


## فرح

> هههههههههههههههه 
> 
> 
> 
> حليوة وانتي معصبة بعد 
> هههههههههه عيوونك الحلووووه حبيبتي  
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 هـــــــــلاحبيبتي ام حموووودي 
اسعدني ان تكوووون حرووووفك تنيييي في متصفحي 
يسعدني دووووم حضوووورك المميز غلاتوووو

----------


## فرح

> وعليكم السلام والرحمه
> احنا بخير فرح اذا انتي بخير..
> غنااتي هديء حالكِ و لاتزعلي مني ..
> بتكلم عن نفسي اني ادخل القسم وارد واحط مواضيع بس هالفتره في ضغوط عليَ يمكن قل دخولي الى قسمكِ...
> بس الله يشهد اني ماا ارد على موضوع معين لاجل صاحبه ..
> احاول بقد ماقدر انوع في مواضيعكم هناك وماادخل للعضو نفسه موضوعين..
> بس تتحسن اوضااعي مايصير خاطركِ الاطيب ..
> والله يعطيكِ العافيه ع جهودكِ الرائعه هناك..
> دمتي بحمى الرحمن عزيزتي..



 عزيزتي شذااااوي 
يالغلا مامنك قصووورك وبصمتك موجوده حبيبتي
نسأل الله لك بتغير الظروووف الى افضل 
دمتي بالحب والمووووده

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حبيبتي فرح
من حقش اتعصبي 
بس اشوي اوشي عليش
ما ارضى عليش اني
غناتي فعلا كنت من المتحمسين الى هالقسم بالذات وشجعت على تأسيسه وبعدين انسليت منه بهدوء
اعتذر 
بس اذا كان بوسعي المرور هناك ما راح اقصر 
والله يوفقش غناتي 
ولا تزعلي

----------


## فرح

> اي والله هدي فرووحه 
> اممممم يالغلا مومعصبه ههههههههخلاص و لاتزعلي
> الزعل ماراااح يجيييييييب نتيجه اني اول وحده اشارك في قسمش 
> ان شاء لله حبيبتي يااجمل فرااااشه بس لان الروايات شاغلتني هالايام 
> عن الاقسام الباقيه مو بس انتين
> لكن من اليوم ورايح بتشوفيني 
> قوووول وفعل والنعم فيك يااااقلبي 
> ربي يوفقك ويحقق امنيااااتك حبيبتي في قسمش وااااااجد واني قد كلمتي 
> 100%بس هاا نريد دوووم هالاطلاله المشرقه يالغوخلاص مافي زعل هاا
> ...



فراااااشتنا الجمييييله
يسعدني دووووم توااااصلك الغااالي 
دمتي يااااقلبي بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

نعتذر على التقصيير خييه 
من جد القسم مهم وااجد 
لكن   لكن  قاعد ادور عذر ما حصلت
 يالله ان شاء الله نكوون متفاعلين اكثر
مشكووره اختي فرح على الجهوود الكبييره التي تبذلينهاا
 في القسم وان يكون التفاعل اكثر واكثر 
اتمنى لك مزييدا من التوفيق ياارب
دمت بخيير

----------


## ward roza <3

ولاتزعلي اختي 



ان شاء نكون من الداخلين فيه

----------


## أمل الظهور

*يوه يوه ايش صاير* 


*ياغناتي يافروح هدي هدي* 


*والله صحيح مقصرين كثيير مع القسم ومع كثير من الاقسام*


*بس ايش نسوي امهات*


*البارح دخلت والحين بدخل ولا يهمك يالغلا ولاتزعلي*


*شكلك وانتي معصبه يجنن فديتك* 


*وهذي ترضيه مني* 


**


*على ماتخلصيهم اكون رديت على المواضيع كلهم*

----------


## فرح

> حبيبتي فرح
> هلا حبيبتي هــــــــدىمن حقش اتعصبي 
> بس اشوي اوشي عليش
> ما ارضى عليش اني
> تسلمي لي ياااقلبي .غناتي فعلا كنت من المتحمسين الى هالقسم بالذات وشجعت على تأسيسه وبعدين انسليت منه بهدوء
> امممم ليش عااااد بجد هالقس بالذات بحاجه الى ان يظهر اكثر فيه فاااائده وبجد استفدت منه معلوماااات اعتذر 
> بس اذا كان بوسعي المرور هناك ما راح اقصر 
> تسلمي غلاتوووو وانتي بصراااحه ماتقصرين ربي يحفظك ويسعدك يااااربوالله يوفقش غناتي 
> ولا تزعلي



 مشكووووره هــــــــدى...
حضوووورك الداااائم يسعدني لاخلاولاعدم من الطيبييين
وربي مايجيب الزعل بينا حنا اسره وحده 
واكيد تعودتووووا :wink:  ع حركااات فرحوووو :bigsmile: 
دمتي حبيبتي بالحب والمووووده

----------


## فرح

> نعتذر على التقصيير خييه 
> خيي ماله داااعي ومنك انت بالذااات ماشاء الله تواااصلك المميز دااائما وبصمتك تشهد لك خيي 
> داااائما ان شاء الله مشرقه حروفك في هذا القسم وغيره من الاقسام الاخرىمن جد القسم مهم وااجد 
> لكن لكن قاعد ادور عذر ما حصلت
> يالله ان شاء الله نكوون متفاعلين اكثر
> ان شاء الله خيي مشكووره اختي فرح على الجهوود الكبييره التي تبذلينهاا
> جهووودي لامعنى لها كل مااتمنى ومن خلال هذا القس استفاااده والتعريف اكثر  بذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه وظهورهم اكثر للمجتمعفي القسم وان يكون التفاعل اكثر واكثر 
> اتمنى لك مزييدا من التوفيق ياارب
> جميعا ان شاء اللهدمت بخيير



 نبرااااس،،،
كل الشكر ع توااااصلك خيي 
تمنياااتي لك بمزيد من التميز والرقي الى الافضل 
يعطيك العااافيه 
ودووم يسعدنا حضوووورك ونووور حروووووفك المضيئه
موفق خيي

----------


## فرح

> ولاتزعلي اختي 
> 
> 
> 
> ان شاء نكون من الداخلين فيه



مشكووووره عزيزتي حب آل محمد
وربي يدوووم التواااصل 
يعطيك العااافيه ولاعدمنا هالطله البهيه
موفقه عزيزتي

----------


## فرح

> *يوه يوه ايش صاير* 
> 
> 
> *ياغناتي يافروح هدي هدي* 
> *بجد هـــــــــااااادئه مومعصبه ههههههههههه* 
> 
> *والله صحيح مقصرين كثيير مع القسم ومع كثير من الاقسام* 
> 
> *بس ايش نسوي امهات*
> ...



 تسلمي لي يااااقلبي 
ام عبااااادي
حضوووورك اناااار متصفحي واعطى لحروووووفي طاااابعه الخااااص بكي انتي
غااااليتي ...لاعدمنا هالتواااااصل ورووووح الاخوووويه 
يسعدني ان ارى حروووفك تضيء داااائما هنا وهنااااك في ارجااااء هذا الصرح الراائع
موفقه حبيبتي

----------


## عنيده

السلام عليكم 

شخباركم ؟؟شخبار فرح غناتي ..

انا وحده ما تشوفيني في القسم صح ؟؟>>ما ادري ليش اسال لازم افشل روحي ..

و الله غناتي انشغلت حدي ..

صادتني ضروف غير طبيعيه و لحد الحين مو قاده ارتب و قتي ..

خصوصا اني اخر سنه ودي بش يرفع الراس ..

عشان نروح الجامعه بخير وسلامه >>خلصينا تقولين قصه حياتج ..

الموووهم ان شاء الله من بكره راح اخصص وقت حق القسم و ان شاء الله استفيد و هذا شي اكيد ..

و انا انزل مواضيع تفيد ..

اسمحيلي مقصره في حق المنتدى كاامل ..

اسالكم الدعاء ..

موفقين ..

----------


## علي pt

**

*مايحتاج أتكلم : الوجه يدل على الحالة ..*

*حتى لين قدر الله ودخلت القسم/ أو غيره*
*اقرأ موضوع بالسريع - وأقول برجع له - وعينك ماتشوفشي إلا النور ..*

*عذرا من الجميع*
*اصلا انا متفشل حتى مع اللي يردو بمواضيعي - لاشكر ولاهم يحزنون ..*



**

----------


## مريم المقدسة

نعتدر فروحة على التقصير ولا تزعلين
خيتو وحقة على الراس والعين
تحياتو

----------


## حساسه بزياده

هو بصراحه كل ألأقسم خامليييييييييييين
ومعظم الأعضاء يدخلوا ولايردوا
وأني أشوف أسماء بعض ألأحيان تشاهد الموضوع لكن إسم غريب 
يعني مشتركين بس حق التصفح
يعني هذا بشكل عام
أما بالنسبه للقسم
أني بصراحه ماأدخل القسم 
بدون زعل يعني 
ويعني يمكن شفتي ليي كم مشاركه هوناك
كانت مجرد مجامله
أصدقك قولاً مع إني من هواياتي القراء إلا إني ماقريت
في موضوع لفت إنتباهي بصفته مشكله عندي وقريته
أما من ناحيت أشارك مع تفهمي مشاعرش ما اوعدش 
ولبي على الحوسه

----------

